
Russian embassy trolls US launch industry after new rocket engine sale - okket
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/08/russian-embassy-trolls-us-launch-industry-after-new-rocket-engine-sale/
======
michwill
Meanwhile, Elon Musk acquired more than 50% of the space launch market (while
5 years ago it was Russia who owned it).

Don't troll, buidl!

